

Twitter Applications can now use Tipjoy API with Twitter OAuth credentials - drm237
http://tipjoys2cents.blogspot.com/2009/04/twitter-applications-can-now-use-tipjoy.html

======
ivankirigin
Funny, I read the headline and thought "ohh someone picked up the story!" then
thought "ohh, that's my blog". Heh

In case people don't know, Tipjoy is throwing an API contest for our Twitter
Payments API: <http://tipjoy.com/APIcontest>

Win a MacBook Air, or just make some money from your paid twitter app.

This recent update is cool because you can authenticate with Twitter OAuth.

This type of credential exchange between two OAuth consumers if a first as far
as I know.

~~~
_pius
Thanks for implementing this!

What's the deadline for your API contest, btw? (didn't see one on the
announcement)

~~~
ivankirigin
Friday, May 15.

It's highlighted if you scroll down.

~~~
_pius
Actually it says that's when you'll announce winners, which why I wasn't clear
on the deadline. Thanks for the info.

